# Disappointed with revolution NE!



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Last month I called into revolution to see about short shifter and dv
while I was there started talking to one of the lads about my plans for the tt remap etc he told me that they were about to starting doing remaps for all vag cars just waiting for kit to allow them to do proper checks on vag cars but assured me it would be early this month
I'd already kind of decided I was going to go to pdt tuning
Anyway the lad at the counter did a good job of taking me round giving me my panel filter for free there and then and offering me a 10% discount on the map I decided to leave a £100 deposit to take the edge off my final bill and told them to give me a call when they had everything sorted. it's now the tail end of the month and not one call or email?
they have till the end of the month to get in touch or it will be a refund and I'll be going elsewhere

Last time I used them (years ago!) they fitted golf suspension to my mk2 scirocco scala saying it would be fine it wasn't! Springs collapsed maybe I should learn my lesson and stay away

Sorry for the length of my rant!

But I feel loads better with it off my chest 

This thread may be better suited to the flame room on reflection


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Probably best to give them a ring mate, just to see what is going on and put your mind at rest :wink:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I will in the morning it just gets my back up when people say they will do something and don't just good customer service mountain out off a mole hill for some but I needed a rant lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Don't blame you Gforce give 'em hell


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the lad on the counter who no longer works there says he had a great night out on the oner you gave him. 

joke


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> the lad on the counter who no longer works there says he had a great night out on the oner you gave him.  joke


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure its Glen who owns the company he has a mkII so won't hold that against him :wink: but he is a good guy and attends the local meet now and again so I would ring and ask for him and see what he has to say.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'm going to give them a ring when I have time working sh!t hours at the min so not had much time also wanted them to ring me as I shouldn't have to chase it up 
it's the common courtesy off it that's getting my back up it's a local business that I'm more than happy to spend a fair bit with as the list of mod's I want just keeps growing!
I just want good customer service in return


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> the lad on the counter who no longer works there says he had a great night out on the oner you gave him.
> 
> joke


 trust me I'd track him down 

My other hobby is hunting lol


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

For me m8 if anyone had done work on my car & knackered it up as in suspension on your Scirocco I wouldn't let them anywhere near my car again, simple as

Defo nowhere near my car with an unproven track history on a re-map why should you be their guinea pig?

old saying once bitten..... I think you know the rest.

Me I'd get my money back asap & keep walking as soon as you get it


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Iv been thinking that myself but it was about 8year ago they have a nice new building/workshop now plus it's only about 10min from my house

The other thing is when I was asking about the remaps they told me they were getting there own maps made up
I said I was looking for a stage2 and the lad said they wont be going by stages it will be a set map that they tinker with to get the best possible from any car saying that all the maps are basically the same base code anyway 
they don't have a rolling road not sure if that matters but like I said I'll be one of there first cars they have mapped so I'm a bit nervous about it ??


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

If u r nervous sit down have a brew step back & re-read this

All the signs say don't do it, if you aren't happy in your head & you must care about your TT otherwise you would be on here would you ?

Lets face it the opening title says it all before they have evn touched your car 'Disappointed with revolution NE!'

Surf the forum & you will see a guy called Wak he is the best person to do a remap for your car & will take the utmost care of it & you cannot put a price on his experience/knowledge of the TT & he his on here & a TT legend

He will check your car over thoroghly for any faults before doing map bet the guys u r looking at never said that as no point putting a map on a car that isn't 100%

Getting him to do the remap will give you peace of mind & add value & enjoyment to your TT.

Do what you have to do get it booked in he might be miles from you but it will be worth it.

Failing that look to other established tuning Co's like Awesome

No point having a re-map at a place with no rolling road how you supposed to know what power output/gains there are?

This is all trying to help you & no offence but this is why the forum is here there is a wealth of knowledge best to do some research first, unless you have money to burn ?

Hope the info helps, now make that brew come to your senses & get your money back or worst case scenario goods to the value of that are useable to you & get your re-map sorted elsewhere


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

There's a revo dealer in Blaydon mate, try them for a proven stage 1 or 2? Or take a drive to awesome like I did


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Garyv6 
think your right i have done lots of research into maps etc but wak is just too far to travel he would be my first choice

awesome is prob my best option iv purchased a couple of bits from them and always had good service and looks like it will be worth the trip!!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

No probs

If u do decide to use Awesome they are Revo now as well & have a rolling road.

Read below to help you out

Tell him Gary with V6 TT & Lupo Gti sent you I know them well & they know me ask for Al he will look after you or for John Glover again John is on here & I know him, they will see you right.

Tell you what you can expect & what you get it's belt n braces to them they do it all the time try & get there midweek as weekend waiting list is long

Regards

G


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Right I'll ring them first then get myself a holiday booked in at work so I can go mid week

I can start getting excited again now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glen has always been great when they have worked on our cars , why would you give them £100 for something you were going to buy in the future ?


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd still go & see wak though he's the best man for the job


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Glen has always been great when they have worked on our cars , why would you give them £100 for something you were going to buy in the future ?


Like I said because it would take the edge off my final bill £££ and they asked for a deposit 
I feel I may be being a bit harsh as some may think well why don't you just ring them? 
I just want them to keep to what they said and ring me! I'd be happy with that 
I did not get good service last time I used them as stated above and I told the lad about it when I was there he assured me they would look after me and I was happy at that but they are falling at the first hurdle


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

garyv6 said:


> I'd still go & see wak though he's the best man for the job


It's too far mate in newcastle so cost of fule wouldn't make it cost affective revolution is about 6mile away so would have been ideal plus I'd like a good tuning company in the north east there are enough tuned vags kicking about to warrant one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry didn't understand that , I keep my money as long as I can . Even though you had a free filter you can't be bothered to pick up a phone.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry didn't understand that , I keep my money as long as I can . Even though you had a free filter you can't be bothered to pick up a phone.


It's not a question of not being bothered why should I have to!
They are doing this because they want my business not the other way round?
(If I had good experience last time I may have felt differently about this)

And I often put large deposits down when I have the cash spare as I may spend it on drink and floosys and you don't feel the hit of a big bill I was going to get short shifter dv induction kit with cold air feed remap and some hoses so will be a big bill


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gforce said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry didn't understand that , I keep my money as long as I can . Even though you had a free filter you can't be bothered to pick up a phone.
> ...


If you act like a pushover then guess what.........not rocket surgery is it.
These ppl only respond to raised voices and angry questioning.
I have had ppl on the phone seem to be totally not bothered with my request for assistance,and yet as soon as I go fookin mental the help door is opened and they cant do enough. (possibly due to a lot of calls being recorded).
Being laid back is an open invitation for any toe rag to take advantage of you.
Hound the shit out of em,question everything and request written proof of things you consider important otherwise they will just palm you off with a bowl of bullshit.
The fact that you have not rung them just gives them the green light to drop you off at "Take the Piss Towers".
Hopefully now you will have a bit of a fire under you and are currently turning green with your clothes bursting at the seams a la Hulk.
Seize the moment........it's 00:42am........phone the wonkers at home !!!!!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Chubster said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Lol they have till the end of the month to prove me wrong mate then I'll feel like I have the right to say something!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why don't you send them a pm ?


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

garyv6 said:


> I'd still go & see wak though he's the best man for the job


why is it whenever someone talks about mapping.. people say. go to wak before finding out where the person lives.. i know hes good but dont you all realise that it isnt worth driving 500 miles just to get a map :roll:

as for the whole thread. i think this is a bit harsh slagging revolution off just because they havent called you. they might have a good reason. ie the map isnt ready yet.. or there still testing there mapping process out. if its just 6 mins down the road.. why dont you go and see them.

ive shopped there for years, and even on the many times ive been in and not bought anything ive found them very helpfull. i had a flat tyre at the metrocenter once and pulled into there car park at past 6pm.. they were shut but when they saw i had a flat, they opened the workshop back up and inflated my tyre for me. i think thats great service.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

The reason people say go to wak is I am also mates with Ian & Jeff of Pipewerx who are 12 miles from me people travel for 200 miles round trip 400 miles & make a day of it for the best systems on their cars.

There is also a good stainless firm in Newcastle I would travel there no probs, were it not for the fact that Pipewerx are down the road & known Ian Birch for 20+ years & again best arch roller in business reckoned to be in Birmingham I know lads from up in Durham who have travelled down there to have their arches rolled on their cars.

Awesome Gti store have customers comong from all round the country depends on how much you like your car.

Me I live in Preston travelled to Poole in Dorset for a car for my dad, bought a car from Windsor for my wife one from Bath for myself depends what you are after & what standards you have all down to the individual.

Personally I cant see much more point commenting on this thread as we all have different experiences of same Co's & different views.

Think its best to let the guy make his own decisions it's his money & he's old enough to make a decision all the info on re-mapping is on the forum for folk to read (several times over).

Myself I would always go with a proven track record wherever it is I decide to go & I hand money over when job is done to my satisfaction & not before.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> There is also a good stainless firm in Newcastle


who are you talking about here? aas?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'd hardly say I'm slagging them off mate I'm disappointed they haven't rang me and like iv said last time I used them for the suspension I eneded up out of pocket but that was many years ago so I was giving them a second chance 
All I want is for them to keep to there word and ring me to let me know the crack if they have a genuine reason I'd be ok with that! mountain out of a mole hill for some like I said but I personally think it's the least they can do 
as for me chasing it up its just not going to happen I'm not chasing a company to spend my hard earned cash with not when my past experience was not a good one!
I know a few lads who have used them and loved the work done!! so I'm not saying they are a sh!t place to go have your mods done and the maps are apparently brand new just for them so no one knows about the quality of them yet but they are a big company so can't see them being bad!

As for sending them a pm didn't know I could again it's me chasing them but sending a pm is easy for me to do at work iv been working flat out 7days a week to pamper my beloved tt with upgrades and finally a vinyl wrap 
I cant ring anyone whilst I'm working and they are shut when I finish work I also look after my grandad with dementia when not at work so time is something I'm very short off but point me in the right direction for the pm and I'm happy to do that


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

alun said:


> > There is also a good stainless firm in Newcastle
> 
> 
> who are you talking about here? aas?


Iv used aas many times and the work has been top quality!!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am talking about AAS yes, know a few lads had work done their & their cars are top notch & like me have high standards


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

revolutions profile you can pm them from there if you want to. but i do understand your point. if they want the cash, they should chase you. id personally just go down there to remind them.

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=40034

i had my mr2t done at aas, great exhaust, sounded good and performed well.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Gforce & others reading this thread......

Really sorry about not keeping you updated - I presumed you had received a call as we have notes that other customers waiting have been informed for the delay.

Just got your details out of the file and if youre "Peter with the MK1 from a town starting with Thr..." - looks like we've missed you as no notes on your order.

The delay has came as our new Laptop crashed after a week and had to go back to Sony & the mapping tool has done the same so we are as fustrated as anyone that we cant get cracking on this service. 
All part of our R&D as we would rather have issues before we start on customers cars rather than anything crashing mid way through a remap. We mapped our TT last year and after an initial hick-up we have ran it to and from the 'Ring and yesterday we were at an RS4 event and it was nice to see the oil burner a good run for their money!

I've always tried to keep away from Stage-1.2.3 etc etc as our stage 2 could be different from the next Company but we are working on giving a set menu for each level of modifications. 
We've just had delivery of £1,000s of Forge parts so that we have everyting from actautors, to valves and front mounts on the shelf for all types of cars.
Massive investment from Revolution and personally I spent about 3yrs looking into the mapping industry and believe we will offer an excellent service for all our customers as we specialise in anything performance and not just VAG.
We dont have a r-road but we will do a vehicle road test before hand and take a log with VCDS equipment so that we know what we are dealing with before we start and will do the same when were finished....BHP & Torque figures are great but honestly think that how a car feels and performs is the most important.

We are happy if customers wish to get a R-road power run before we start and afterwards and very sure all will leave very happy indeed. 
We would like to get a r-road installed one day but to build a full cell with the correct extraction, sound proofing and viewing area etc would cost around 250k and we feel that we have risked enough by moving to our new premises in 2007 and with the current world economic climate we need a few more years of growth before we push onto the next level.

Hope you all feel that we're only human & make mistakes and we havent communicated with you enough but I have informed Glen Copeland (my workshop manager) and Adam in sales (who i think did your order).
Can you please give them a bell at your earliest convenience as theyre not sure of your name from the Gforce name you use on here.....
Again appologies to you and anyone else who is thinking of modifying their TT.....I can assure you, youre in safe hands.

Regards
Glenn Campbell
MD
Revolution


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cant say fairer than that i guess. hope thats genuine and not a pi55 take with a name like glenn campbell or i'd be tempted to call him a cowboy lol


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Hi Gforce & others reading this thread......
> 
> Really sorry about not keeping you updated - I presumed you had received a call as we have notes that other customers waiting have been informed for the delay.
> 
> ...


Think he'd appreciate a bit of a discount over a full page advert. :wink:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and I had a listen to the voicemail left as I'm still at work but the details are correct it's me
You said you would ring this month and you have and that's all I asked for so happy with that! Mistakes do happen!
I'll be in touch 
Peter


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good to see a happy ending


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was going to get my deck chair and popcorn then.............load of hot air about sod all in the end. fair shout to wallsend he had a valid point i felt.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> was going to get my deck chair and popcorn then.............load of hot air about sod all in the end. fair shout to wallsend he had a valid point i felt.


Depends what you were looking for mate I was not looking for an argument 
I was just looking for good customer service


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > was going to get my deck chair and popcorn then.............load of hot air about sod all in the end. fair shout to wallsend he had a valid point i felt.
> ...


all companies have techy probs occasionally its the nature of the business we are in (customer relations) i own two small companies and sometimes forget to ring a customer & have on occasion done work for nothing as it was my fault a customer was let down. not saying glen should do that mind as i am my own boss as is he. but wallsend suggested a pm and that would have alleviated all problems from that moment as any boss hates to let a customer down its a personal thing. have to give him credit for coming on the forum and laying his flaw on the line to us all?? glad its sorted Gforce is all i can say on the matter and +1 for glenn being man enough to apologize on a forum


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Can't agree more gazzer to come on here and apologise says alot about revolution and it shows me that I will be in good hands it's that piece of mind that is important to me I just want a good local tuning company that I can use for many years to come!

As for the pm like I said I didn't know I could till he mentioned it


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> Good to see a happy ending


A little different from favourite Tuner lol lol


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Peter

Thanks for the reply and we will have you in soon no doubt.

To everyone else,
Thanks for understanding our predicament and cheers for not slaughtering both myself and Revolution....just shows with this a decent forum and a credit to you all. 

P.S. yup thats my real name of Campbell and i was given the Glenn just weeks before he hit the charts!!

All the best and keep flying the TT flag!!

Glenn


----------

